# Eigenes Framework



## Perl-Neuling (26. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend,
ich würde gerne endlich mal ein "richtiges" eigenes Framework/CMS mit PHP, MySQL etc. erstellen,
jedoch weiß ich nicht so recht mit was ich anfangen soll.
Ich möchte es modular aufbauen und es sollte leicht erweiterbar sein.
Ich bräuchte eigtl. nur einen Aufbau bzw. einen Denkanstoss  !
Also z.B.:
- Klasse: Frameworkname
-- Sessionverwaltung
-- Caching? oder zuerst Templateklasse?
...
...


----------



## Gumbo (26. Oktober 2008)

Ein Framework und ein CMS sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Vielleicht solltest du dich erst einmal über die Einsatzgebiete beider erkundigen, bevor du selbst eines schreiben möchtest.


----------



## Mairhofer (27. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt viele Anleitung bzw. Ideen im Netz wie man anfängt und die grundlegenen Elemente umsetzt.

Das erste Tutorial, was ich gefunden habe ist: http://nettuts.com/tutorials/php/creating-a-php5-framework-part-1/ (es gibt noch part 2)

Schon sowas gesucht/gefunden/gelesen, reicht sowas oder was brauchst du?
Vielleicht klären sich dann deine Fragen ja von alleine


----------



## splasch (27. Oktober 2008)

Hier findest dazu auch noch ein paar Tutorials.

http://tutorials.lemme.at/mvc-mit-php/index.html
http://www.net-developers.de/2008/08/17/mein-eigenes-mvc-framework-einfuhrung/
http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/php/2005/09/15/mvc_intro.html

Sollte mal für den Anfang reichen.

Mfg Splasch


----------

